# UK-M T-Shirt Concept



## Lorian

Now that the mobile apps are sorted it's time to hit the next project full on..

Here's a sneak preview which I thought I'd share..



There's several other new additions to the site coming next month.. I'm genuinly really excited about what's around the corner.... :bounce:

L


----------



## lolik

looking pretty nice


----------



## kev74

looks well good i like the white version


----------



## NoodleArms

whats the new additons Lorian x


----------



## kingdale

might get a couple to go to the gym in. when you reckon they will be out and what they guna cost?


----------



## Hera

Yay, at long last! :bounce:


----------



## golfgttdi

sweet, will they come in xxsmall?? ;-p


----------



## Space.Docker

Some sleeveless ones would be cool  like the white one tho


----------



## Lorian

NoodleArms said:


> whats the new additons Lorian x


One of them is the Member Business Directory which we voted on a while ago..

The other two are hush... You'll find out in June. 

L


----------



## MRSTRONG

looks good think narrow back style vest`s would be more popular though .

what`s the price on the clothing range ?


----------



## Suprakill4

Awesmoe, where do i send my money for two? and how much?

I love UKM, and you Lorian!! NOW GIVE ME MY PRIZE!!!! Look at all these posts!!!! lol.


----------



## chris27

looks good


----------



## Lorian

kingdale said:


> might get a couple to go to the gym in. when you reckon they will be out and what they guna cost?


End of the summer.. it's taking a while becuase I'm detemined to do it right (ie not on the cheap).

It'll all be decent gear with top quality printing.

As for cost, I really don't know.. I'm not looking to make a profit so won't be marking them up.

L


----------



## Lorian

uhan said:


> looks good think narrow back style vest`s would be more popular though .
> 
> what`s the price on the clothing range ?


Those aren't the actual t-shirts.. they are just to give an idea of branding.

Pricing will be kept as low as I can without sacrificing quality.. (see above post).

L


----------



## Lorian

Biscuitjusticex said:


> Are you open to suggestions for the design?


Fire away.

L


----------



## MRSTRONG

id like a vest with just the logo top left .

((UK))

muscle


----------



## kingdale

ukm man thong


----------



## Hera

uhan said:


> id like a vest with just the logo top left .
> 
> ((UK))
> 
> muscle


Do you mean the logo that is on the header of the forum? I think that was always going to be temporary from when the forum and skin was updated...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Katy said:


> Do you mean the logo that is on the header of the forum? I think that was always going to be temporary from when the forum and skin was updated...


yeah thats the one i think it looks good maybe a range with few different designs to choose from rather than 1 standard .

how about a comp for members to mock up a logo the winner is chosen by uk-m and he/she then wins an item of uk-m clothing ?


----------



## Suprakill4

uhan said:


> yeah thats the one i think it looks good maybe a range with few different designs to choose from rather than 1 standard .
> 
> how about a comp for members to mock up a logo the winner is chosen by uk-m and he/she then wins an item of uk-m clothing ?


how many freebies you want like !!! lol.


----------



## bowen86

really like those designs. I will be buying one. As an extra could you get your user name printed on the back? Something we did with our car forum.


----------



## Greenspin

I am a vest whore, but I don't really where clothes with big logos. But if there was one I could take to NY, then I'd take a picture in front of an American flag/landmark for you


----------



## eezy1

i have a better idea for a tshirt design


----------



## Greenspin

Comp sounds good too!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

kieren1234 said:


> how many freebies you want like !!! lol.


lol to be fair m8 i couldnt design a logo on paper or on pc even if i tried so i wont be in the running for it


----------



## Lorian

uhan said:


> yeah thats the one i think it looks good maybe a range with few different designs to choose from rather than 1 standard .
> 
> how about a comp for members to mock up a logo the winner is chosen by uk-m and he/she then wins an item of uk-m clothing ?


Personally I quite like the direction we're taking with this:



But if people want to suggest their own logo's then I'm happy to put together a thread of the best ones for consideration.

L


----------



## NoodleArms

If you give me 1 il wear it in the gym when i go on tour to afghan. People will think "hmm uk muscle, il check this out n see what its about" creating free advertising


----------



## Lorian

bowen86 said:


> really like those designs. I will be buying one. As an extra could you get your user name printed on the back? Something we did with our car forum.


The honest answer to that is.. possibly.

If it can be achieved at a reasonable cost then it's definately something I'd like to do.

L


----------



## Suprakill4

top right is spot on Lorian, dont see the need to change from that at all.......


----------



## MRSTRONG

Lorian said:


> Personally I quite like the direction we're taking with this:
> 
> View attachment 57961
> 
> 
> But if people want to suggest their own logo's then I'm happy to put together a thread of the best ones for consideration.
> 
> L


dont get me wrong they are all good logo`s but i like the one on the header better


----------



## eezy1

been looking for a design of this quality forever but never found one as realistic looking. jack black never said where he got his so i guess it was a custom job.

this with a lil UKM on the back just under the neckline please =] dont need the logo filling up the front


----------



## Lorian

Remember, this is just an idea and is NOT the final design.. (for the logo or the t-shirts).

Hence the word 'Concept' in the thread title..

L


----------



## Mowgli

uhan said:


> looks good think narrow back style vest`s would be more popular though .
> 
> what`s the price on the clothing range ?


Quoted for stringers.


----------



## plym30

Agree - some tank tops would be perfect


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I'm a hoody man myself, give me a sweat ass UK-M hoody please.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

OOhhhhh better than a hoody, I like my sweatshirts, can you PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do a Sweatshirt.


----------



## aka

I would be happy to have a vest or two


----------



## TheEnglishHulk

AHHH amazing....

EDIT: try having a customization feature for them like other clothing brands have e.g. personal picture, name and so on.

would be brilliant


----------



## TheEnglishHulk

uhan said:


> dont get me wrong they are all good logo`s but i like the one on the header better


X2


----------



## daniron

TheEnglishHulk said:


> X2


x3

Like the tees. Will be buying a few when the idea becomes a product..

Hoodies, tanks, sleeveless tees and sweatshirts sound like a good idea and maybe some uk-m shorts for legs day 

Edit: How would you be selling these products? is there thoughts of a uk-m online shop?


----------



## derrygymman

will def buy Tshirts when tere available


----------



## Greenspin

TheEnglishHulk said:


> AHHH amazing....
> 
> EDIT: try having a customization feature for them like other clothing brands have e.g. personal picture, name and so on.
> 
> would be brilliant


I thought this, but then decided it would sh!t all over the reason people didn't want the facebook integration


----------



## energize17

Yep agreed on the sweat shirts

That would be sweet

Oh and i think you would need some better male models

ahem ahem me


----------



## GShock

<---------

<--------

Arnold has been wearing UK MUSCLE for years :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

GShock said:


> <---------
> 
> <--------
> 
> Arnold has been wearing UK MUSCLE for years :lol: :lol: :lol:


i think that logo looks the bomb


----------



## GShock

uhan said:


> i think that logo looks the bomb


It is recognisable and it is the forum logo


----------



## Milky

Looking good, put me for down for one of each colour...


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

kieren1234 said:


> top right is spot on Lorian, dont see the need to change from that at all.......


X2


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

JPaycheck said:


> I'm a hoody man myself, give me a sweat ass UK-M hoody please.


I wouldn't mind a goofy for after training.


----------



## tuktuk

I like the initial design 

What sizes will they start from, I might need age 14-16 lol


----------



## Hera

Greenspin said:


> I thought this, but then decided it would sh!t all over the reason people didn't want the facebook integration


Just what I was thinking


----------



## Lorian

dannyiron said:


> Edit: How would you be selling these products? is there thoughts of a uk-m online shop?


I'll probably just do a combination of a thread on here with PayPal buttons and a shop on ebay.

I'll also include them in the Prize Pot thread so that any of the monthly winners can choose UK-M merchandise if they want.

L


----------



## SoulXedge

Tshirt design looking good will be looking forward to a hoodie and Tshirt

What about opening a branch ok uk muscle gyms around the country that onv we are all members of !

Possibilities are endless with the marketing!


----------



## Fullhouse

uhan said:


> lol to be fair m8 i couldnt design a logo on paper or on pc even if i tried so i wont be in the running for it


I can only draw matchstick men so I'm out too


----------



## Lorian

GShock said:


> <---------
> 
> <--------
> 
> Arnold has been wearing UK MUSCLE for years :lol: :lol: :lol:


That's great!

L


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Sorry if I've missed this L

, but what other UKM products are in the pipeline?

Shakers, wrist wraps/supports, shorts, baseball caps/hats?


----------



## GShock

Lorian said:


> That's great!
> 
> L



















Pleased you like


----------



## milzy

Looks really good, better than I'd thought. I'll take one of each colour!


----------



## Lorian

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Sorry if I've missed this L
> 
> , but what other UKM products are in the pipeline?
> 
> Shakers, wrist wraps/supports, shorts, baseball caps/hats?


Potentially all of them..

I'm not doing it for profit I'll probably post a poll with the other options and their prices for everyone to decide and vote on what we do next.

L


----------



## DiamondDixie

Any muscle fit t-shirt going to be made??


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Lorian said:


> Potentially all of them..
> 
> I'm not doing it for profit I'll probably post a poll with the other options and their prices for everyone to decide and vote on what we do next.
> 
> L


Cool.

Didn't notice anything on the pics (sorry if I've missed this) but was thinking that some products could have a tagline letting peeps know that it's a forum and not just a shop etc i.e.

UK-M

The UK's No 1 Bodybuilding Forum.

Just an idea, feel free to take the pi55 :-0


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Cool.
> 
> Didn't notice anything on the pics (sorry if I've missed this) but was thinking that some products could have a tagline letting peeps know that it's a forum and not just a shop etc i.e.
> 
> UK-M
> 
> The UK's No 1 Bodybuilding Forum.
> 
> Just an idea, feel free to take the pi55 :-0


No I agree, something along the lines of:

"UK-M, the UK's best bodybuilding forum....featuring JPaycheck"


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

JPaycheck said:


> No I agree, something along the lines of:
> 
> "UK-Gay, the UK's best back door action forum....featuring JPaycheck"


I like it ;-)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mr.GoodKat said:


> I like it ;-)


Damn, clicked like, then was about to rep you, then I noticed the changes!


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

JPaycheck said:


> Damn, clicked like, then was about to rep you, then I noticed the changes!


PMSL

I deserve double reps for that


----------



## Kev1980

Can you make me a t-shirt where the size tag states XXL but really its a medium?

Joking apart, great idea


----------



## Feelin-Big

Id DEFINITELY want one, maybe 2!

A range of vests would be ace!!


----------



## flapjack

Vests would be good.


----------



## big steve

yeah i would wear one of these


----------



## rjohnson

Reading through and had abit of an idea for the logo, I like your design but did this quickly on photoshop, its only sketchy but an idea?


----------



## Lorian

rjohnson said:


> Reading through and had abit of an idea for the logo, I like your design but did this quickly on photoshop, its only sketchy but an idea?


I like the idea, but unfortunately it's too complex to transfer to printed merchandise.

L


----------



## Gazzak

Looking Good and as a newbie i think your taking this the right way well done and keep up the good work


----------



## Diegouru

Looking awesome. Definitely will buy couple of tshirts.


----------



## -Jack-

looks nice, you should make a shaker as well


----------



## Gazzak

Thats quiet a good idea a yearly meet up


----------



## maskill86

i like the t shirt ideas i will take a couple will wear to gym and to work and to the pub will take 7 one each day the week..


----------



## Big Kris

Loving this idea! 

Get me all merchandised up BABY!!!


----------



## Fullhouse

Got to take these on holiday, get the pics up of uk-m around the world


----------



## Steveoc

Saweeeeeet designs! need some new gear for the Gym, Bring on the summer.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Lorian said:


> I like the idea, but unfortunately it's too complex to transfer to printed merchandise.
> 
> L


so we will pay extra for embroided ones


----------



## dingosteve

Feels like its been a long time since initial idea about Ts came about, thankgod its here!


----------



## DanMac

Tops look really nice, could it be possible to look into having the cotton slightly stretchy although such like a slim-fit as they always look much better on


----------



## bighead1985

Id get a vest and shaker. What sort of rough time scale are we looking at?


----------



## Lorian

bighead1985 said:


> Id get a vest and shaker. What sort of rough time scale are we looking at?


Late summer.

L


----------



## bowen86

put my name down!


----------



## SoulXedge

put my name down!

should get a list of names who want the shirts and when there ready give them an email!


----------



## TF03

I'd defo be interested in a couple of shirts.

Can't beat Stash! Haha!


----------



## fullyloaded

I'll have a couple of vests if you do some


----------



## fletch_belfast

This is pretty crappy but I had nothing else to do this morning so I may aswell post them for y'all to have a laugh at :


----------



## paul81

The phrase at the bottom should be '' 60% british beef, 20% test and 20% dbol :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

fletch_belfast said:


> This is pretty crappy but I had nothing else to do this morning so I may aswell post them for y'all to have a laugh at :


 :ban:


----------



## Jack3dUP

Count me in

Would get at least 2 for the gym


----------



## Philly_1

Lorian said:


> Pricing will be kept as low as I can without sacrificing quality..
> 
> L


Thats good, you can count me in to buy a couple for the gym


----------



## tombsc

Free advertising for you in Australia if you can send a couple down under 

I'd be interested in a vest for the gym and a T for the beach.


----------



## paul81

are you mananging to make any progress with the t-shirts Lorian?

think its safe to say theres plenty of interest


----------



## Lorian

paul81 said:


> are you mananging to make any progress with the t-shirts Lorian?
> 
> think its safe to say theres plenty of interest


Yes, but it'll still be late summer..

L


----------



## Justin Cider

I'm on it like a tramp on chips...


----------



## 1adf1

like the idea can i get some speedos with the uk-m logo on 

like the idea of t-shirts with collers on as well (along with vests and nomal t-shirts and hoodies) and well 1 in pink 4 the girls and misses


----------



## PHHead

fullyloaded said:


> I'll have a couple of vests if you do some


x2 You should definitely do some training vests as I and I'm sure a lot of other guys who train on here won't wear a T-Shirt in the gym as you get too sweaty and it sticks to you, plus your products will be best marketed in the gym not on the street IMO.


----------



## will-uk

Come on!! Come on i want to wear my ukm vest


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Can't understand what the hold up is to be honest.

There's a forum just been set up in competition to this one and they had t-shirts done in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Milky

Would love to walk round Turkey in one of the vests, be interesting to see if anyone approached you after recognising it !


----------



## Hera

I actually suggested UK-M pins...just a small logo pin to wear that would represent that you're a UK-M member. What do people think? That way, when out and about, you can tell if someone is a fellow member.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Katy said:


> I actually suggested UK-M pins...just a small logo pin to wear that would represent that you're a UK-M member. What do people think? That way, when out and about, you can tell if someone is a fellow member.


It would come in usefull for when people are at competitions and so.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Katy said:


> I actually suggested UK-M pins


The blue and green kind might go down well round here


----------



## Diegouru

Great idea katy!


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Milky said:


> Would love to walk round Turkey in one of the vests, be interesting to see if anyone approached you after recognising it !


The Police might approach you asking you for urine test ;-)


----------



## Hera

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Can't understand what the hold up is to be honest.
> 
> There's a forum just been set up in competition to this one and they had t-shirts done in a couple of weeks.


I can't speak for Lorian but from what I understand he wants to ensure a decent quality t-shirt and print (nothing cheap with print that peels off) but also his current priority is moving the forum to its own dedicated server to improve speed....this is not an easy task due to certain possibilities.

He has said that clothing would be available late summer...and he is currently (literally at this moment) looking at necessary catalogues. He knows who will do the printing...bascially, it is in progress....it is by no means forgotten....


----------



## Hera

Mr.GoodKat said:


> The Police might approach you asking you for urine test ;-)


Ha ha, that made me laugh out loud!!


----------



## barsnack

Katy said:


> I actually suggested UK-M pins...just a small logo pin to wear that would represent that you're a UK-M member. What do people think? That way, when out and about, you can tell if someone is a fellow member.


or possibly you could pay extra and get your ukm username printed on the back, so if im out and about and see JohnStubbs on the back of someones t-shirt, i know to avoid them


----------



## Hera

barsnack said:


> or possibly you could pay extra and get your ukm username printed on the back, so if im out and about and see JohnStubbs on the back of someones t-shirt, i know to avoid them


Brilliant! Made me laugh.

I'm totally up for the idea. I love the idea of being at the gym with 'Katy' on my back and people knowing it's me and whenever I see a UK-M t-shirt, knowing who they are. The cost is something that seriously needs looking in to. I know that Lorian doesn't want any profit from t-shirts so at least that would keep costs down but still, getting one off t-shirts might cost. We will look look into it though because it is ideal


----------



## barsnack

Katy said:


> Brilliant! Made me laugh.
> 
> I'm totally up for the idea. I love the idea of being at the gym with 'Katy' on my back and people knowing it's me and whenever I see a UK-M t-shirt, knowing who they are. The cost is something that seriously needs looking in to. I know that Lorian doesn't want any profit from t-shirts so at least that would keep costs down but still, getting one off t-shirts might cost. We will look look into it though because it is ideal


i might get 'katy' on the back of mine so when people met me they will think you've let yourself go abit


----------



## Milky

Mr.GoodKat said:


> The Police might approach you asking you for urine test ;-)


I thought that was somewhere else ?

Switzerland or Denmark or somewhere like that ??


----------



## Hera

Awesome. I've been given the go ahead to research pins with the new UK-M logo. My role as 'Admin Assistant' is finally coming into play! :bounce:


----------



## Hera

barsnack said:


> i might get 'katy' on the back of mine so when people met me they will think you've let yourself go abit


What...and grown a cock aswell?


----------



## barsnack

Katy said:


> What...and grown a cock aswell?


i lost mine in a Whey Isolate and Banana blender incident fews years ago, save a fortune on HCG though


----------



## Milky

Katy said:


> What...and grown a cock aswell?


Barsnack hasnt got one so dont wrry..


----------



## Hera

barsnack said:


> i lost mine in a Whey Isolate and Banana blender incident fews years ago, save a fortune on HCG though


Ah, then I'm stuffed then...people will easily think that you are me! I mean look at your girly hips and busty boobs...we're a splitting image


----------



## barsnack

Katy said:


> Ah, then I'm stuffed then...people will easily think that you are me! I mean look at your girly hips and busty boobs...we're a splitting image


you bitch, im quite sensitive about my weight


----------



## Lorian

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Can't understand what the hold up is to be honest.


Because I'm sourcing quality items with the option of custom per garment printing (for usernames).

They are getting closer, in fact, I have a meeting with the supplier on Wednesday to view samples.

L


----------



## latblaster

Black looks good..


----------



## bowen86

looking forward to ordering my ukm t-shirt.


----------



## Fullhouse

Lorian said:


> Because I'm sourcing quality items with the option of custom per garment printing (for usernames).
> 
> They are getting closer, in fact, I have a meeting with the supplier on Wednesday to view samples.
> 
> L


Are u going for just tshirts?


----------



## Lorian

Fullhouse said:


> Are u going for just tshirts?


I'm looking at everything... t-shirts, vests, hoodies, joggers/sweats, jackets, bags, caps etc.

Tomorrow is an important day because I find out the item costs. From there I'll decide whether it's feasible to offer individual items (ie 'made to order') or if we'll need to carry stock.

Once I have all the info I'll be posting the options on the board with a series of polls so everyone can vote which items/brands we offer first.

L


----------



## Hampy71

Could you get some t-shirts made with padded sleeves so it makes my arms look bigger!!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Lorian said:


> Because I'm sourcing quality items with the option of custom per garment printing (for usernames).
> 
> They are getting closer, in fact, I have a meeting with the supplier on Wednesday to view samples.
> 
> L


Thanks for the update. Hope I didn't come across as being toooo ar5ey. 

I'd be up for a polo shirt.

If the username printing thing goes ahead i'd be happy with "Nogutsnoglory" on the back.

Wouldn't be so happy if my username was something like "big 'ol fanny flaps"


----------



## retro-mental

I am up for a tee or polo with printed name on the back even if it look like hundreds of people have wondered off all over the country from a sh1t stag do !!!!

Anychance i could change my name to "barsnackisfat" ? and in small print jpaycheck likes this !!!!!!


----------



## Fullhouse

Lorian said:


> I'm looking at everything... t-shirts, vests, hoodies, joggers/sweats, jackets, bags, caps etc.
> 
> Tomorrow is an important day because I find out the item costs. From there I'll decide whether it's feasible to offer individual items (ie 'made to order') or if we'll need to carry stock.
> 
> Once I have all the info I'll be posting the options on the board with a series of polls so everyone can vote which items/brands we offer first.
> 
> L


Good stuff keep us posted

Sent from my iphone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hampy71

I don't want my name printed on mine just in case I have upset anyone on here. They will know who I am then and one day right out the blue I'll get the sh1t kicked out of me!!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Hampy71 said:


> I don't want my name printed on mine just in case I have upset anyone on here. They will know who I am then and one day right out the blue I'll get the sh1t kicked out of me!!


Good point.

Just a plain one for me then.................


----------

